# Barnaul. The city in Siberia



## surovy_mag

JohnFlint1985 said:


> I guess your summer is as cold as ours this year - June really sucks on the East Coast! :nuts:


Yes. The summer in Barnaul very hot is usual.


----------



## surovy_mag

Soviet's Square


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice and green, thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Siberian

Proletarskaya str.









So called Titanic House, built in 2003


















Tallest building in the city.









Krasnoarmeysky Avenue









City Centre, opened in 2005


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, fantastic photos! What a really nice looking city! The architecture here is very good, also. The old buildings are amazing and fit very well with the newer ones IMHO. Barnaul is quite vibrant in it's colour scheme and looks like a really nice place to live. Would love to visit some day. 

Thx for posting. :cheers1:


----------



## davidjiao2008

have a shot on them


----------



## diskojoe

surovy_mag said:


>


this one is really good. nice looking town. looks quaint.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Andrey65536




----------



## Andrey65536




----------



## Mr Bricks

IllyaDe said:


> ghastly cityhno:


Indeed.


----------



## Siberian

Mr Bricks said:


> Indeed.


Thank you, we also think that Helsinki is really good city.

a new residential building









GM Showroom









an old area with stalinistic architecture









this building was built in 1942









City Hospital Nr.2, built in 1934









at Kalinin Avenue









I found an interesting neglected house


















This building was built in 2004


















A cafe






















































this residential building was built 2005


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Rafaxo

*Nice city*

Surovy Mag, there must be a railway station in Barnaul. Could you post a photo of the main building? Zaranieye spasiba!


----------



## Siberian

Rafaxo said:


> Surovy Mag, there must be a railway station in Barnaul. Could you post a photo of the main building? Zaranieye spasiba!


Old railroad station building (built in 1915)









Railroad station in complex









from wiki


----------



## Major Deegan

I haven't checked back for new pics for a while. Barnaul reminds me of my hometown, Karaganda, save for the more grandeur imperial architecture. It's beautiful :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag

Rafaxo said:


> Surovy Mag, there must be a railway station in Barnaul. Could you post a photo of the main building? Zaranieye spasiba!


*Main railway station*


----------



## surovy_mag

*Bavarin Square, River Station and New Bridge*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Unblowable

surovy_mag said:


>


lol pr0n


----------



## Unblowable

surovy_mag said:


>


this is pr0n lol


----------



## itom 987

Unblowable, do those photos need to be reposted?


----------



## Siberian

^^ I think he is a sort of spammer.. :|


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Wonderful pictures with the church with the golden dome - really nice looking.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

Фотографии ночного Барнаула с 24-го этажа "Анастасии" публикую с любезного разрешения автора блоггера *sergey-sherbin*.
Респекты автору можно высказать непосредственно - http://sergey-sherbin.livejournal.com/85548.html

Photos of night Barnaul from 24 floor of the "Anastasia" building by blogger *sergey-sherbin*. You can respect author here - http://sergey-sherbin.livejournal.com/85548.html


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Храм Апостола и Евангелиста Иоанна Богослова*

*Church of Apostle and Evangelist Saint John the Theologian* 
Construction comes to an end


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

Frost morning sunrise



















Cold cold bear










Winter games


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Excelente recorrido.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## vc5517

^^ It's becoming obscure from here on. :no:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Siberian

City views from the Ob River bridge


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some photos of Barnaul, made by me in 2009*











The Chapel of Grand Prince St. Vladimir, Equal-to-the-Apls:





















The shopping center "Staryi bazar" ("Old market"):





















An old building:





















The State Philharmonic of Altai Krai (built in 1900):





















The former Office of Kolyvan-Voskresensk factories (built in the second half of 18th century & in the first half of 19th century):





















The former Mining specialized school (built in 1854-1861):





















Merchants Shadrins House:



















































The former rented house of Averin (built in 1915):


----------



## D-Man Mongol

The cinema "Rodina" ("Motherland"):











Lenin Prospect:





















The St. Alexander Nevski Chapel:





















Soviet monumental art:









































The dwelling "Three epical heroes":





















The St Nicolas the Miracle-Worker Church (built in 1904-1906):





















Lenin Prospect:


----------



## D-Man Mongol

A drugstore:











Some people think the bears walk along Siberian streets. This is one of that bears :lol::











Also you can meet a mammoth on the streets :lol::











The Holy Martyr Tatiana Chapel:









































Sberbank:











The Kolyvan Vase:











Altai State Academy of Culture and Arts:











Lenin Prospect:





























































Tram & The building with spire:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

dvoris said:


>


Great!


----------



## surovy_mag

*2011.01.01

1st day, -25C, snowing*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## apinamies

Life must be really hard these extremely cold Siberian cities! I can't understand how it is possible to have cities over 1 million for such a conditions. Finland is subtropical to compared with Siberia

And of course nice pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Siberian

apinamies said:


> Life must be really hard these extremely cold Siberian cities! I can't understand how it is possible to have cities over 1 million for such a conditions.


Human possibilities have no limits


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome winter views, photos from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## [SP] [email protected]@ [email protected]

Central Bank of Altay region


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## StiBer

*Barnaul: Vol. 1*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Some very nice updates once again from Barnaul


----------



## StiBer

*Barnaul: Vol.2*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those photos are also very nice


----------



## StiBer

*Barnaul: vol.3*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## StiBer

*Barnaul: vol.4*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## StiBer

*Барнаул. ЖК "Аквамарин"*

*1. Вид на новый мост и БЦ "Парус"









2. Барнаульский SkyLine: День.









3. Барнаульский SkyLine: Ночь.









4. Барнаульский Знаменский Женский Монастырь









5. В сторону Совмещённого моста: День.









6. В сторону Совмещённого моста: Ночь.









7. РечПорт & Элеватор









8. В сторону Комсомольского проспекта: День.









9. В сторону Комсомольского проспекта: Ночь.









10. Площадь Баварина









11. Общий вид Барнаула: День.









12. Общий вид Барнаула: Ночь.









13. Площадь Баварина, БЦ "Парус" & Новый мост









14. Приречная, 5









15. Стройка снаружи.








*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## aarhusforever

Wauw, the city looks really great, it really looks like a vibrant booming city and a nice place to live, which is great  Thanks for sharing, surovy


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the awesome updates...:cheers1:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Winter is coming*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## openlyJane

The world is such an endlessly fascinating place - thank you for showing us your city  Russia looks just fine in the snow!


----------



## Linguine

Very nice pics from Barnaul...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Dawn mist city today*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## 600West218

How many hours of daylight do you get now? When does the sun rise and when does it set?


----------



## surovy_mag

600West218 said:


> How many hours of daylight do you get now? When does the sun rise and when does it set?


7 hours, from 09.30 to 17.30


----------



## surovy_mag

*Election protest 10th december *


----------



## konik93

del


----------



## konik93

Can I ask a question? After elections, here in Poland, are we informed about some prostest in Russia. Do you belive that results might have been falsified? And what percentage of people think so?

I'm curious, because it's hard to judge whether Media are exaggerating

With greetings


----------



## Dwotci

konik93 said:


> Can I ask a question? After elections here in Poland are we informed about some protests in Russia. Do you believe that the results might have been falsified? And what percentage of russians think so?
> 
> With greetings from Poland


Oh, man, there is no doubt they _were_ falsified hno: Almost everyone understands and knows that, at least in large urban areas where internet is more widespread. The problem is that people are mostly inactive about politics, but, thankfully, this time the Russians have shown the government that they won't stand this anymore: there were protests in about 90 cities and towns across Russia, and in Moscow about 80,000 people attended the rally in the city centre. Unfortunately, I couldn't go, because the Education Department moved the studying from the morning to the afternoon so the students wouldn't be able to go to the protests. Well, now the problem is the government surely won't do anything about this, they just don't care. And the people won't go to rallies every week, they will lose the spark. I don't know what will happen, but I'm pretty sure there will be no new elections, and that is the main demand of the opposition. Yeah. Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## surovy_mag

konik93 said:


> Can I ask a question? After elections, here in Poland, are we informed about some prostest in Russia. Do you belive that results might have been falsified? And what percentage of people think so?
> 
> I'm curious, because it's hard to judge whether Media are exaggerating
> 
> With greetings


I am sure about falsification


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## openlyJane

Lovely snowy pictures.


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part I*

*The Demidov Square*











*The former Mining Hospital. Built in 1810-1845*











*The former Mining School. Built in 1828-1861*











*Demidov's Column (1825-1839) & former Factory Hospice (1830s-1840s)*











*The shopping & office building Demidovskiy. Built in 2006*











*Saint Dmitriy Rostovskiy Church. Built in 1833-1840*































*The former Chancellory of Kolyvan-Voskresensk Factory. Built in 1790s*











*The former Tool Warehouse. Built in 1824*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*The former National House. Built in 1898-1900*





























































*The former Main Drawing House of the Altai mining district. Built in in the second half of the XIX century*









































*The former Mining Laboratory. Built in 1844-1851*











*The first brick building of Barnaul is the former Mining Drugstore. The building is built in 1793-1794.* It was being renewing when I was in Barnaul.











*The former house of commander of Kolyvan-Voskresensk Factory. Built in 1898*


----------



## orangutangulis

konik93 said:


> Can I ask a question? After elections, here in Poland, are we informed about some prostest in Russia. Do you belive that results might have been falsified? And what percentage of people think so?
> 
> I'm curious, because it's hard to judge whether Media are exaggerating
> 
> With greetings


majority of elections in the world are falsified to that or another extend. There were few cases of stuffing bulletins reported and those cases are now in courts, but generally falsifications were negligeble to influence results - I gess maybe less then 1% of votes was added for UR party because results were actually the same as exit polls and predictions by various WESTERN sources based on polls conducted by independed western organisations (for example Washington Post correspondents had done their polls in Russia etc.). United Russia indeed lost about 14 % of votes since last elections, but it is still supported by approximatelly halph of politically active population (those who took part in elections) - so elections generally represent real situation with political preferences of Russians - you see its not easy to falsify as counting is done by representatives of all rival parties and they all are present during voting at polling stations, so one must do falsifications with great risk (as it is seen on some youtube videos when a chief of electoral commision was marking bulletins of voters who have not come to vote - and was caugt by representative of opposition party right at the place - the case is in court now and it is CRIMINAL case, not just civil case). Again - wether we like it or not - exit polls reflected the same % as elections' results, so falsifications were minimal and negligible for results.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part II*

*The statue of Lenin in Nagorny Park*











Nagorny Park is a former cemetery. For this reason, there is *the memorial stone to all the people buried here*.











*The gravestone with the bust is the tomb of Yadrintsev*. Nikolay Yadrintsev was a Siberian publicist, writer, public figure, researcher of Siberia and the Central Asia and one of founders of Siberian Regionalism (a political movement to form an autonomous Siberian polity)











*The memorial to fighters for the Soviet power*











*The Cross in commemoration of the 2000 anniversary of coming of the Christ*











*Some views of Barnaul*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*The Gardening Scientific research institute*











*One of new disctricts of Barnaul*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part III. Sotsialisticheskiy Prospect*



















































*The former office of the merchant Morozov. Built in 1910*





















*The Freedom Square*











*The former Treasury women's gymnasium.* The building was built in 1870s-1900s. At the end of the 20th century it burned and was rebuilt.


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Fragments of old wooden buildings*









































*Some new buildings*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*The Palace of entertainment and sports. Built in 1966*































*A sculpture on the Sakharov Square*











*The letter to next generation was laid in this place*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Altai regional theater of drama. Built in 1973*











*The General Directorate of the Central Bank of Russian Federation in the Altai Region. Built in 1955*











*The monument to Russian rock-singer Victor Tsoy (rock-band "Kino")*











*The Books World*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part IV. Victory Square*

*The railway station. Built in 1962*











*The old railway station. Built in 1915*





















*The locomotive depot. Built in 1915.* When I was in Barnaul in October, it was repaired





















*The water tower. Built in 1915-1917*





















*Some building, which were built at the beginning of the 20th century like a part of a railway complex*































*The water tower near carriage overhaul factory*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*The Church of St. Seraphim of Sarov. Built in 2003*











*The building of the Altay branch of the West-Siberian Railway*





















*Wooden house*











*The building, built in the mid-20th century*































*The hotel "Barnaul". Built in 1983*































*The cinema "Mir". Built in 1972*











*The sculpture, named "A film is being made"*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*A tank T-34*











*The Memorial of WWII*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Linguine

awesome, thanks for sharing you wonderful photos from Barnaul...:cheers2:


----------



## surovy_mag

*New Year's days*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part V. Lenin Prospect*

*The former City Hall. Built in 1914-1916*









































*The Bench of Desires*











*The former trading house. Built in 1920s*











*The building, built in 1927-1928*











*The former trading house of the merchant Polyakov. Built in 1913*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*The former pub of the firm "I. I. Andronovskiy and Sons". Built in the late 19th century*





















*The house of the Head of the Altai mining district. Built in 1827*



















































*The former Religious School. Built in 1869*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*The Chapel of Alexander Nevsky. Built in 2002-2006*











*Lenin Prospect*































*"Lenin-Toreador"*





















*The old quarters*





















*The Altai State Technical University*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part VI. Lenin Prospect*











*The Soviet Square*











*The Administration of Altai Territory. Built in 1958*











*The hotel "Tsentralnaya"*











*The Chemical Housing of the Altai State University. Built in 1958*





















*The main Barnaul Post Office*











*Different buildings, built in 1950s*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

Pushkin











*One of the best cafe in Barnaul*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*The October Square*











*The House Under Spire is one of the symbol of Barnaul. Built in 1953-1956*



















































*The Youth Theatre of Altai*































*Some views of the October Square*


----------



## christos-greece

Great updates from Barnaul; thanks and keep them coming


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part VII*































*The former Holy Cross Church, built in 1908. Now it is a planetarium*





















*The public garden "Izumrudnyi"*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Kalinin Prospect*


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part VIII. Old Barnaul*


----------



## D-Man Mongol




----------



## D-Man Mongol




----------



## D-Man Mongol




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Must be really cold out there; very nice updates btw


----------



## D-Man Mongol

*Some pics of my October trip. Part IX*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## mick_mc

:cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag

*The exhibition and the parade of fire trucks*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## fieldsofdreams

The fire truck exhibition looks really interesting, not just because all of them are colored red, but also of the variety and diversity of vehicles used to deal with fire situations, from the older, Soviet-style vans to the modern, European-style massive trucks. I wonder, though: what is that fire motorcycle used for? Is that used in the city as well, or is it more for the rural areas? And I must say that the trucks look so varied, I imagine how many wheel types are there in the entire fleet indeed! It is a parade of unique fire vehicles after all... And I like how it evolved over time.

As for your nature scenes, it looks like the plants have bloomed at bit later than usual out there. Perhaps a longer winter caused the plants to open up in mid- to late-April, or is it something else? And by the way, I truly like this picture you've taken lately:










That image tells me that your city continues to grow rapidly, and that in the near future, I believe that Barnaul will have a good-sized financial district with lots of office towers flanked on many streets rather than just tall apartment blocks.

Lovely shots, my friend! :hug:


----------



## mick_mc

:cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Interesting last pages, looks like the city have lots of potential for growth


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great updates as usually from Barnaul


----------



## Abdul Smith

Great images.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Koshmar

У вас смотрю уже все зелено, хорошо


----------



## surovy_mag

Koshmar said:


> У вас смотрю уже все зелено, хорошо


Угу, и зацветает, 11-го это всё живописно было под снегом http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5632/74015451.1c/0_8b642_5a6a079e_XL.jpg


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## thomas_zul

Now it's better  You even composed flowers with buildings 

PS. I see your city has a lot of postmodernism architecture. But if there's some original modernism from prewar or short postwar era?


----------



## surovy_mag

thomas_zul said:


> Now it's better  You even composed flowers with buildings
> 
> PS. I see your city has a lot of postmodernism architecture. But if there's some original modernism from prewar or short postwar era?


predominantly postwar


----------



## thomas_zul

So can you show us this architecture in photos?  I'm interested because I come from a young city built in this one style - modernism, especially from prewar.


----------



## surovy_mag

thomas_zul said:


> So can you show us this architecture in photos?  I'm interested because I come from a young city built in this one style - modernism, especially from prewar.


If possible

But... the main style of the Barnaul architecture is eclectic


----------



## thomas_zul

I understand that  And I'm waiting for these photos.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

The pictures with the buildings behind the flowers are one of the best shots in this thread


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## thomas_zul

These wooden houses are incredible. I think there are thousands of them in Sibera alone but in Western and Central Europe - pretty nothing if I'm right.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Hed_Kandi

What a depressing hellhole.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

That train station looks all right to me, and the buildings look pretty modern. Yet the cars and vans operating in the city seem to be a bit odd... Is there a car manufacturing plant in Barnaul? And by the way, I notice that one of your sidewalks (the image with a red building and a 50% off sale offer on the right) looks poorly maintained: what happened to it, and is there anything the city government can do to fix that cracked asphalt? It seems pretty unsafe for me to walk on, let alone have a handicapped person navigate through it, but hey, it's great for you to take a picture of it to see the "deeper, darker" side of your city.

Interesting images, my friend! :hug:


----------



## thomas_zul

I like trains and their infrastructure so I liked those last two pics with them. Do you have something more?


----------



## surovy_mag

thomas_zul said:


> I like trains and their infrastructure so I liked those last two pics with them. Do you have something more?


I photograph the railroad is very rare, but Barnaul section has a thread about it, there's a lot of photos http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000089&page=62


----------



## Xtartrex

Hed_Kandi said:


> What a depressing hellhole.


The only depressing places are:

Prisons/Jail
Mental Institutions
and if you can call you heart a place then suit yourself.


----------



## surovy_mag

Some more depressing


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Adva




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*so far away from home*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## thomas_zul

surovy_mag said:


> I photograph the railroad is very rare, but Barnaul section has a thread about it, there's a lot of photos http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000089&page=62


Thanks for this link. Although I would like to see some rail-pics here, but thanks anyway :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Rainy*


----------



## TeaTree

qwerty


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*New AKSM-62103 tram*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

How long will the winter last in Barnaul?


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> How long will the winter last in Barnaul?


as every year - 5 months


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## 600West218

I like the color schemes they put on the modern apartment blocks.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Benonie

Nice pictures, lovely city! Though the Anastasia complex looks a bit weird...


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

Benonie said:


> Though the *Anastasia complex* looks a bit weird...


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## r.valery




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Those pictures of the coffee shop made go get a coffee, tha place looks so inviting.


----------



## r.valery




----------



## surovy_mag

*December in Siberia*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Today, dec. 05*

Cool siberian winter


----------



## thomas_zul

There is an interesting cooperation between communist era and todays consumption era.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

Helsinki*→*Hong Kong


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ The Christmas spirit is alive!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

winter has come


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ That's a beautiful building!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool, very nice new photos


----------



## Bond James Bond

I was wondering today if there could ever be another Russian city to host the Winter Olympics besides Sochi, and noticed this city on a map. How long does it take to drive to the mountains to the south? I was thinking they could built a ski resort down there, and have the Olympics sometime in the future.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## VmR

I like Barnaul trams.

оно холодно :grandpa:


----------



## Skur_S

The "cold" Barnaul trams...


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Beautiful shot!!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ People just can't stay away from their gadgets it seems, almost every major city is trying to incorporate WiFi into their public transportation, nice capture.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## VmR

Спасибо


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

surovy_mag said:


>


Russian 4wheels always look good, great catch!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*In the middle of a large water*

The record level of water on the Ob river


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## charliewong90

nice shots, nice place and the skyline is slowly changing with those modern buildings.


----------



## Xtartrex

surovy_mag said:


>


Summer is just beautiful!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Antonio227

Very interesting city.


----------



## surovy_mag

Pikachu returned


----------



## timo9

Is that city will host the 2018 WC ?


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Benonie

Nice updates! I love the fancy architecture of the last apartment buildings.


----------



## Xtartrex

surovy_mag said:


>


Is this Barnaulian Canabis? :lol:

Great pictures surovy :cheers:


----------



## *mustafa*

nice


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> Is this Barnaulian Canabis? :lol:
> 
> Great pictures surovy :cheers:


:lol::lol::lol: No. It's Ash-leaved Maple. :banana:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as usually


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Benonie

Great updates, small tram!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## paul62

Definitely interesting.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*rainy*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Winter is coming...*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ I love that architecture style and colors!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## r.valery




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## ferdinand mex

An interesting place


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## IIL




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## MyGeorge

nice photos but does snow come as early as October?


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Nice winter environment you've posted here SUROVY, greetings from my side of the world.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Circus in the city*


----------



## surovy_mag

*Circus lights fires*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*New Year Night 2015*


----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Looks like in Siberia winter is very welcomed, nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> ^^ Looks like in Siberia winter is very welcomed


Only if not -35C :banana:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Limak11

Thanks for interesting photos :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Nice new updates from Barnaul


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## aarhusforever

Really awesome shots


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

"I love you"


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update and lovely city too in springtime.


----------



## SutroTower

Interesting place, On this side of the world one mentions Siberia and everybody thinks about a very cold winter wilderness. Thanks for sharing your city!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Limak11

^^ 
Nice timing  Great photos, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Avangard-55

^^ Isn't it banned in Russia to use a phone in traffic? In Germany she would pay 60 € for that.


----------



## surovy_mag

Avangard-55 said:


> ^^ Isn't it banned in Russia to use a phone in traffic? In Germany she would pay 60 € for that.


In Russia the penalty is not so big :lol:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Progress 122RUS




----------



## Progress 122RUS




----------



## hmm17




----------



## ulta

interesting city, never heard of it... siberia seems so green and natural!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates as well from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Long time no see surovy_mag, I was away for some time, nice updates you have here


----------



## 2Lcustomer

i am surprise such a small city in Russia has so many pages to it.
but it made me learn more about it too.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

2Lcustomer said:


> i am surprise such a small city in Russia has so many pages to it.
> but it made me learn more about it too.


I never thought that the population 700,000 is a small сity :nuts:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

The house on the street of Leningradskaya.



vertigo...


Pine trees in the city


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Good, very nice new photos from Barnaul


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## R.A.N.

shopping complex "7 CONTINENT"


residential complex "AQUAMARINE"


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

Жилой комплекс "АКВАМАРИН" / Residential complex "AQUAMARINE"


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

Citizens celebrate.


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## Xtartrex

Nice and beautiful pictures here, keep it up!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## R.A.N.

*Часовня князя Владимира* / *Chapel of Prince Vladimir*


----------



## R.A.N.

*Знаменский храм* / *Znamensky temple*


----------



## R.A.N.

*Храм Дмитрия Ростовского* / *The Church Of Dimitri Rostovski*


----------



## R.A.N.

*Храм апостола и евангелиста Иоанна богослова* / *The Church of Apostle and Evangelist John the theologian*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## DaveF12

beautiful shots...and it's not that often to see photos of this city.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

*улица Пролетарская / Proletarskaya street*


----------



## R.A.N.

*ул. Партизанская, 44 / street Partizanskaya, 44*


----------



## R.A.N.

*Здания Бывшего лётного училища, в настоящее время Барнаульский Юридический институт / The Former flight school, currently Barnaul Law Institute*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

*"Квартал 2000" / "Quarter 2000"*


----------



## R.A.N.

*Змеиногорский тракт / Zmeinogorsky tract*


*Объездная дорога / Bypass road*


*Телевышка / Television tower*


*Центр / Center*


*Гора / "Mountain" *


----------



## thedomilie

spring blossom is so beautiful.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice updates as well from Barnaul


----------



## El_Greco

The nature is amazing as are those handsome historic buildings, but damn, the tower blocks are a depressing sight!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## El_Greco

No snow yet?


----------



## R.A.N.

El_Greco said:


> No snow yet?


 Don't have yet. Thought will fall tonight, woke up in the morning, no snow.


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

*Алтайский государственный краеведческий музей / Altai State History Museum*



*Пушка 76-го калибра / The gun 76 caliber*


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

*Государственная филармония Алтая / Altai State Philharmonic*


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## El_Greco

Those old buildings are really beautiful. I wish they were better taken care off though...


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## madonnagirl

it's nice of you in showing this city which could hardly be seen here.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

*Новостройки Барнаула / New Buildings In Barnaul*


----------



## R.A.N.

продолжение / continued


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Arkhángel

surovy_mag said:


> Rowan and spruce
> Рябины и ели



Спасибо за ответ! Рябина - красивое дерево. Прекрасный цвет!

Very interesting pics of a city I would love to visit sometime. kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

Памятник архитектуры.
Относилось к комплексу зданий Богородице-Одигитриевской церкви.
Построено во второй половине ХIХ в.

The monument of architecture.
Treated the complex of buildings of the Holy Odigitrievsky Church.
Built in the second half of the NINETEENTH century.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice new photos


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## isnerful




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

*Храм Пресвятой Богородицы Русской Православной старообрядческой Церкви*


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

Barnaul Elevator / Барнаульский элеватор.


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good, very nice new photos from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

The inscription on the plate: *"In this building from November 1941 to September 1943 was located in Barnaul military infantry school."*


----------



## R.A.N.

*Wintering of ships*


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

*The old power plant.*


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Benonie

Some great shots here! kay:


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## danmartin1985

nice shots and looks like an interesting city.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S

Suburban village Borzovaja Zaimka. April 17, 2016


----------



## Skur_S

Old house


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates


----------



## R.A.N.

Свято-Никольская церковь.


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

Вечер.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.

Пригород Барнаула. Гоньбинский тракт. Часть 1. / The Suburbs Of Barnaul. Gonbinski tract. Part 1.


----------



## R.A.N.

Часть 2. / Part 2.


----------



## R.A.N.

Часть 3. / Part 3.


----------



## R.A.N.

Часть 4. / Part 4.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul  kay:


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## skylark

cool shots of a nice city.


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

*пр. Комсомольский.* На заднем фоне река Обь, на правом берегу города нет. Барнаул расположен только на левом берегу. / In the background the river Ob. Barnaul is located on the left riverbank


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## mostransit

Cool


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

Пригород. Посёлок "Гоньба". / The suburbs. The Village "GONBA".


----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

nice new buildings and I particularly like the street musicians.


----------



## skylark

good photos of a nice city.


----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice city!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pics and city!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Barnaul its indeed a great, very nice city


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Really nice mosaic. And the building on the post #2423 it's interesting and weird in the same time.  Especially that green tube thing


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## danmartin1985

nice modern city and those murals on the walls are really interesting.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Eric Offereins

Nice pieces of art. The architecture is less impressive.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Looking good, very nice photo updates


----------



## surovy_mag

del


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

O man, I really like the last photo! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

You have literally gone over the top with this thread, so many shots, same location different scenario, great job, I hope I had that much free time to do the same here. 

Keep the pictures coming, never a dull picture.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics!
May the Holiday Season bring only happiness and joy to you and your loved ones, Surovy_Mag!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## caughttravelbug

Thank you for sharing so many photos of this beautiful city!!!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag

*empty city*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Barnaul :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Nice update you guys.

surovy_mag, what is that "guacamaya" doing in Russia, did it get lost during migration?


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> Nice update you guys.
> 
> surovy_mag, what is that "guacamaya" doing in Russia, did it get lost during migration?


has job in shoping mall as "friend for a foto" :banana:


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## caughttravelbug

Beautiful photos of Barnaul!!!
Great job!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Great updates guys, @surovy mag you really have a passion


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice new photos from Barnaul


----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Loving that colorful balloon there, nice winter surprise you posted here :cheers:


----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Xtartrex

@ surovy_mag and Skur_S, might I ask how deep is the snow during this time of the year? Great pictures by the way.


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> @ surovy_mag and Skur_S, might I ask how deep is the snow during this time of the year? Great pictures by the way.


I think 1-1,5 m, two norms


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S

Xtartrex said:


> ...might I ask how deep is the snow during this time of the year? Great pictures by the way.


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Xtartrex

That snow, it adds to the feeling of cold Russia, really good perspective at ground level.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Season is open*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

surovy_mag said:


>


I see the Russian flag up in that building :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

The ghost light is trying to get you!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update and beautiful banner (March 20)


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.

ЗНАКИ


----------



## R.A.N.

ЗАКАТ


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## R.A.N.




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Loving that yellow MBZ there


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex

I'm going to impersonate those with the same comments over the past 200,000+ likes, see if I can get at least one like:
*"Once again great, very nice updates"*


----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## MilbertDavid

cool shots and nice old and new architectural styles.


----------



## Xtartrex

Loving the coffee shots literally


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Wow, what a change in the trees from previous pictures, by the way you have captured beautiful skies over your city.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ I Love your last shot


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Lovely second pic with the ice figures shimmering in the sunlight! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Nice tram! 
Beuatiful pics of red berries in the snow! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Fine updates, very interesting buildings! kay:



surovy_mag said:


>


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Now it seems the snow is melting!
Spring is coming to Barnaul, am I right?


----------



## surovy_mag

yansa said:


> Now it seems the snow is melting!
> Spring is coming to Barnaul, am I right?


Not yet, winter and spring are still struggling


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Winter is back!


----------



## surovy_mag

yansa said:


> Winter is back!


about half an hour


----------



## Xtartrex

Winter won't let go, lol!

We had a similar situation here in my city, it was warm and nice, suddenly this bliss engulfed the region and we're now back to cold days, I know it is the last breath of winter, it happens every year.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

surovy_mag said:


> about half an hour


Looks like a very cold half an hour


----------



## surovy_mag

Skopje/Скопје;147001639 said:


> Looks like a very cold half an hour


About 0C


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Nice pic with sunshine falling on snow! kay:
We had the same situation here, but it seems that Winter finally has lost
the fight against Spring now.
I will show some Spring flowers in my thread soon and would love to have
you and many, many otheres as visitors!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Beautiful! kay: Such a love for colours...
But only natural in a city which many months of the year is covered with white snow, I think.



surovy_mag said:


>


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Dangerous to stand on the railway tracks, but nice pic! kay:
(I did that myself once before... )



surovy_mag said:


>


----------



## yansa

Lovely picture! :applause:



surovy_mag said:


>


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Do you guys still have circuses going from town to town? 

Nice update, loving the colorful buildings and the city free of snow, it looks totally different.


----------



## Xtartrex

I was doing a quick search and locate exercise with your pictures, within minutes I located 
Che Guevara 53 20'06.86"N 83 46'36.80"E

Judging by the position, angle and direction for post #3402, my wild guess is that you took these pictures from a building located at 
53 19'53.37"N 83 46'51.07"E

For post #3406, you must have been on top of the hill across the street at 
53 20'43.67"N 83 46'21.31"E 

Like I mentioned before, you are doing a great job mapping your city.


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> Do you guys still have circuses going from town to town?


Yes, quite a lot


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> I was doing a quick search and locate exercise with your pictures, within minutes I located
> Che Guevara 53 20'06.86"N 83 46'36.80"E
> 
> Judging by the position, angle and direction for post #3402, my wild guess is that you took these pictures from a building located at
> 53 19'53.37"N 83 46'51.07"E
> 
> For post #3406, you must have been on top of the hill across the street at
> 53 20'43.67"N 83 46'21.31"E


It's like that


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Xtartrex said:


> I was doing a quick search and locate exercise with your pictures, within minutes I located
> Che Guevara 53 20'06.86"N 83 46'36.80"E
> 
> Judging by the position, angle and direction for post #3402, my wild guess is that you took these pictures from a building located at
> 53 19'53.37"N 83 46'51.07"E
> 
> For post #3406, you must have been on top of the hill across the street at
> 53 20'43.67"N 83 46'21.31"E


OMG...


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Ha-ha, just great photo! kay:


----------



## Xtartrex

The pigeon was like; are you taking pictures of my rear end?


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> The pigeon was like; are you taking pictures of my rear end?


:lol:


----------



## yansa

Such a beautiful pigeon! She wears a "dress of snowflakes" the whole year...


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Costa Rica has pretty good coffee


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Really love those fresh colours! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

surovy_mag said:


>


You seem to spoil yourself with sweets, that pie/tart


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> You seem to spoil yourself with sweets, that pie/tart


for the sake of a good photo you have to make sacrifices ^^


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

The tree blossoms, how wonderful... Thank you, surovy_mag! kay:
Also like pic #3508!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Nice shots, loving the light and technique.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

How charming Spring in Siberia is... Wonderful blossom pics, surovy_mag! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Lovely pics! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Spring is like nature's smile. 
And Siberian Spring is particularly precious, after the long cold winter!
Great shots. kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

#3535 :applause:
Beautiful with the blue background...


And nice Traveller's Coffee!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

The pigeons... 
Your flower pics are of exquisite beauty, surovy_mag! :applause:
Lovely wild rose and iris!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Great updates, wonderful Orthodox altar in #3576/1! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Great pics, surovy_mag, lovely flower pics again! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

You are mapping the entire city with pictures surovy_mag, you deserve a cold beer :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

*surovy-mag*, what is that building in post #3627? It's beautiful!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> *surovy-mag*, what is that building in post #3627? It's beautiful!


an ordinary wooden building, just in a good condition, there are many such in the city, but the state is poor


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Fabulous pics, surovy_mag! :applause:
Two of my favourites:





surovy_mag said:


>





surovy_mag said:


>


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Barnaul :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Quite a few churches in your city


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful churches.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

Coffee shots are my all time favorite


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

#3808 - one of my favourites! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Xtartrex

^^ Autumn is painting its colors already


----------



## yansa

Lovely Autumn impressions! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Many lovely colour contrasts, surovy_mag! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Xtartrex

What's that, hot chocolate and a cinnamon roll? You're killing me.


----------



## surovy_mag

Xtartrex said:


> What's that, hot chocolate and a cinnamon roll? You're killing me.


This is cocoa and pâte à brioche with raisins :banana:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Antonio*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Lovely crib... I always enjoy your pics from Barnaul! kay:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

Great updates from Barnaul, surovy_mag! :applause:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## yansa

#4089 is wonderful! :applause:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## PiS45%

del


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## capricorn2000

lovely, a nice photo tour of your beautiful city.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*This is Barnaul, baby!*

Indians playing cricket on the field, where still snow


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing captured moment! kay: 



surovy_mag said:


>


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice!
The city has a beautiful winter and also a beautiful spring, according to these photos.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done! :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

not saving my strength for the way back


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

A very neat city.
Pastry is an art in Barnaul! Those cakes look delicious!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul, once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

*Kamchatka*


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So, winter already came in Siberia? 

Ну, зима уже пришла в Сибири?


----------



## surovy_mag

Skopje/Скопје;164169530 said:


> So, winter already came in Siberia?
> 
> Ну, зима уже пришла в Сибири?


YES!!! :banana:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Just beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

First snow of this season? Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## xanesifo

nice. where have all the people gone?
https://1080ppornlist.com/


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Barnaul


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skur_S




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Dale

Cold and retro!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

del


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Great update!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

]


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very beautiful and interesting city. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pictures and city!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos update


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Наличники 

There is no word for those window decorations in my language, but I like the Russian one - nalichniki


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice photos!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updafes once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Haha, great!


----------



## surovy_mag

Skopje/Скопје said:


> ^^
> Haha, great!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice updates, as always!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always indeed


----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## Airdubai




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Wow... that beautiful bird!!
I really loved your update!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

del


----------



## Gratteciel

I like the city and the photos very much!


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Great update!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates indeed


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pictures, again!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

Ice drift on the river Ob.
The great river carries off winter to the North.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag

In the death car...


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Airdubai

171048.jpg




__
Airdubai


__
May 22, 2021


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Sydlicious

I love the pic with the red and yellow bicycles  as well as the flower pics - great job mate


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great winter, snow photos; well done


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful snowy views!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great and beautiful snowy photos


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates as always


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice snowy photos


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice snowy photos once again


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Snow gone? Great photo updates btw


----------



## surovy_mag

christos-greece said:


> Snow gone?


No, it's still very early. This winter there is not much snow, it is not very noticeable.


----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## surovy_mag




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about snowy photos


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

Nice photos and beautiful winter city. The weather looks similar to the city of Minneapolis, Minnesota. Wonder if people ice fish there?


----------

